# peep sight



## enjoys cutting (Aug 19, 2008)

hi,i have an old 30-30 pump action cil rifle just wondering if anyone knows which williams peep will fit it? 
thanks


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Look for a Savage 170 pump same gun it should give a better listing of part #
Why a peep? I would put a 2.5 to 4 X scope on it. I really would like a Savage or CIL pump 30-30 or better yet a 35 Rem very well built Rifle.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 29, 2008)

I did a check in my old Williams catalog and could not find a Sight for that gun. If you don't want a scope I would fit a red dot sight to it 0 Mag but if you ask me a much faster and better Sight than Iron sights. The only thing is they need batteries.
But that don't mean there is not a peep made for it it's just a matter of finding it!


----------



## enjoys cutting (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks for the reply.the reason for a peep is that i do mostly walk/stalk hunts now,almost all within good light.have been told by a few people how quick peep sights are as long as your eye sight is good.also have a marlin 336 in 35 rem definatly going to put a peep on this one.it was my grandfathers,i have used for a few seasons for whitetail and realy like it.there not much for distance shooting but great guns for nova scotia deer woods.


----------



## Austin1 (Aug 31, 2008)

enjoys cutting said:


> thanks for the reply.the reason for a peep is that i do mostly walk/stalk hunts now,almost all within good light.have been told by a few people how quick peep sights are as long as your eye sight is good.also have a marlin 336 in 35 rem definatly going to put a peep on this one.it was my grandfathers,i have used for a few seasons for whitetail and realy like it.there not much for distance shooting but great guns for nova scotia deer woods.


I was giving this some thought and the receiver on the 170 is flat on the side if memory serves me. I know they are drilled on the top for a scope but check the side and see if it is drilled and taped for a receiver sight. I bet a good gunsmith would be able to help you out. And happy Hunting!


----------



## wasajco (Aug 31, 2008)

This site should be of help:
http://www.brownells.com/
They carry most of the good brands of what you want, you just need to know what you have.


----------

